
Generation Snowflake: hysterical young women who can’t cope with being offended - Jerry2
https://www.thesun.co.uk/uncategorized/1254262/meet-generation-snowflake-the-hysterical-modern-kids-who-cant-cope-with-being-offended/
======
dalke
Bonus points for using the gendered term 'hysteria' to describe women.

Has everyone forgotten that people have always been offended, and offended
about people being offended? "Bloom County" from _1982_ used the term
"offensensitivity".
[http://www.gocomics.com/bloomcounty/1982/11/14/](http://www.gocomics.com/bloomcounty/1982/11/14/)
.

It's rather like disdainfully calling 20-year-olds "hipsters", forgetting the
disdain towards "slackers" of 30 years ago, or the belief that calling people
a snowflake is somehow different than the claims that Dr. Spock ruined
American youth with his 'permissive' teachings, or the even older cries of
woe, like this quote from Life Magazine, March 29, 1949:

> We have reared a bunch of weaklings in our young marrieds of today. Too much
> has been handed to them on a silver platter without their having had to work
> for it, and they lack the intestinal fortitude to meet life as a challenge.

------
ggggtez
I sure love articles that take a small group of people and makes broad
negative generalizations about them. This surely is important reading, and not
just angry writers upset that someone might think differently than they do.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Christ, what an asshole.

